
Will Amazon make a tablet? 'Stay tuned,' says Jeff Bezos - atularora
http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/will-amazon-make-a-tablet-stay-tuned-says-jeff-bezos.html
======
jcr
The rumored manufacturer of the Amazon tablet is Samsung. The Skyhook/Google-
android law suit is potentially related. Search the following for "amazon" to
see why.

[http://thisismynext.com/2011/05/12/google-android-skyhook-
la...](http://thisismynext.com/2011/05/12/google-android-skyhook-lawsuit-
motorola-samsung/)

~~~
mikecane
I don't think it's going to be an Android tablet. Amazon might have considered
that but the way Honeycomb has been locked down clearly prevents that now.
This will be a Mirasol-screen color Kindle using the same OS as Kindle but
with a touch UI. Amazon already has gotten some Kindle app devs. More will
follow when this color one comes out.

~~~
ansy
I think that is fanciful thinking. Mirasol is not ready for prime time. Also,
Bezos says such a device would supplement rather than replace the Kindle. So
it stands to reason we can expect something more like an iPad.

I think an Amazon branded Android tablet must be in the mix even without
Honeycomb. The Nook Color is very successful proof you can launch an Android
tablet without full Google compatibility. And Amazon has its own App Store
already.

I would not be surprised if we got a Gingerbread tablet with a custom Amazon
skin and the Amazon App Store for $100 more than a similarly sized Kindle.

~~~
mikecane
>>>Mirasol is not ready for prime time.

Who says? And why do you think the tablet will arrive tomorrow? Fall.
[http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/10/theres-good-
new...](http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/10/theres-good-news-and-bad-
news-about-mirasol/)

~~~
ansy
<http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100820PD215.html>

It doesn't sound like Mirasol will be produced in volume until 2012. Given the
necessary lead time to stock components for a major device launch, devices
that use Mirasol will be late 2012 at best, definitely not fall 2011. At least
that's what it seems given the available information.

I do think Amazon will make a color Kindle eReader using Mirasol eventually.
But they are obviously doing something strategic with Android and can make an
LCD tablet without waiting on Mirasol.

------
unclickable
Thank you , Jeff, for staying focused. I love my Kindle and wouldn't want
anymore features and capabilities. I wouldn't want to be able to check my
email on Kindle. I wouldn't want having full browser capability. Because all
of that would distract me from reading.

I noticed that I can't read on iPad for more than 15 minutes. I always want to
check my email or play a game.

------
jawn
To me, the existing kindle is already quite a good tablet.

It might not have all the bells and whistles of an ipad, but there's an active
app community, it's "tablet" sized, and is geared towards content consumption
and not creation. For me, this is what signifies a tablet.

------
atacrawl
I think it's been pretty clear for several months that Amazon is in the best
position to take on the iPad with a tablet of its own. It's the only company
that can rival Apple in the media distribution market, and it has tremendous
momentum given the popularity of the Kindle.

I predict that we'll see a $299-399 tablet about the size of the Kindle DX
along side a revamped $99 Kindle. Then it's game on.

------
code_duck
It seems pretty apparent that they're going to continue to develop the Kindle
- especially with Apple making moves to the eBook market. Amazon's position in
online retail would be the envy of pretty much any other company, giving them
an nearly unparalleled ability to publicize their own products.

The fact that they're already starting an Android 'App Store' is interesting.

